# Business Set Up USA



## Andy Capp (Oct 5, 2008)

Quick query, say I want to set up a small business in USA (UK passport holder), can I get a US resident to do it for me and then for them to employ me (in whatever role).

Is this easier (and cheaper) than having to go down the investor route?

Thanks

AC


----------



## Fatbrit (May 8, 2008)

Andy Capp said:


> Quick query, say I want to set up a small business in USA (UK passport holder), can I get a US resident to do it for me and then for them to employ me (in whatever role).
> 
> Is this easier (and cheaper) than having to go down the investor route?
> 
> ...


Insufficient info. But generally, no.


----------

